# Need good salmon recipes



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I have four salmon fillets just waiting for me to do something to them.... any wonderful ideas?


----------



## angel (Dec 13, 2000)

SALMON FILLETS AMANDINE
(A Low-Fat Recipe) 

1½ lb. Norwegian or domestic salmon fillets with skin removed (fish market will do this)
garlic powder to taste
Lawry's seasoned salt to taste
1 tsp. liquid Parkay margarine
5 oz. apple juice
½ cup sliced almonds -- sauteed in margarine until browned
lemon for garnish

Preheat oven to 350° F. 
Rinse fillets and arrange in glass baking dish. 
Sprinkle with garlic powder and seasoned salt. 
Squeeze margarine over fish. 
Bake ½ hour. 
During baking, baste fish with apple juice 2 or 3 times. 
Sprinkle almonds on top of fish. 
Garnish with lemon. Serves 3 to 4.


SALMON JARDINIERE

2 lb. skinless salmon fillets
½ cup finely diced tomatoes
½ cup finely diced zucchini
3 Tbsp. butter
2 Tbsp. minced onions
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese

Rinse salmon; pat dry. 
Cut fillets into 6 equal portions. 
Place in single layer in buttered baking dish. 
Sprinkle with salt, pepper, tomato and zucchini. 
Melt butter in small skillet; saute onion until golden brown. 
Pour onions and butter over vegetables.
Bake in 425° F. oven until fish is translucent in thickest part. 
Remove from oven; sprinkle with cheese. 
Bake 4-inches from heat until cheese is melted and salmon is opaque and flakes easily.


BROWN SUGAR SALMON

2 salmon fillets
1 clove garlic -- crushed
¼ cup brown sugar (or use more to taste)
½ cup butter

Fillet salmon, cut into steak sized chunks. 
Melt butter; add brown sugar and garlic and mix together. 
Brush mixture onto salmon pieces with skin on bottom. 
Let it set for 10 minutes, then broil until done.


SALMON TERIYAKI

1 qt. soy sauce
1 lb. brown sugar
1 tsp. dry mustard
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 Tbsp. minced ginger
½ cup white wine
6 salmon fillets (8 oz. each) or 
one whole 6 to 7 lb. salmon -- filleted.
3 Tbsp. toasted sesame seed

Prepare teriyaki marinade by combine soy sauce, brown
sugar, mustard, garlic, ginger and wine. 
Place fillets in marinade and allow to sit 4 to 6 hours (or up to 12 hours).
Remove salmon from sauce and wrap loosely in foil. 
Grill on barbecue about 10 minutes or bake in oven at 375° F. for 20 minutes. 
Be careful not to overcook! 
Top with sesame seed.
Serves 6.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Shimmer:

Please visit: http://www.olivetree.cc/framekitchen.htm 
where you wil find my salmon recipes under the heading "Angler's Haven".

Hope you like them.


----------



## angel (Dec 13, 2000)

Papa, I have just looked at your site and was most impressed.
I have a friend who is starting his own olive orchard, I have sent on to him your site.
I know he will really enjoy it as well.


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Hi: I know this will reach you too late, but something I have been intrigued about is "Plank Salmon". The salmon is cooked on a cedar slab. There was a segment on Martha and it looked simple and I would think the flavour would be enhanced rather than being over-powered. If you are interested, I could locate the information. Susan


----------

